# Predicting Babies - Brindle Crosses



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

Hello everyone! Eight days ago, I bred my lovely little dark beige fox doe, JM (Just Mouse) to my monstrous brindle buck, Dr. Worm. Now she is already noticeably rounder and we will be expecting babies within the next couple of weeks! 
The next breeding was Dr. Worm, once again, to Jitterbug, our broken agouti. This took place two days later, and we witnessed successful breedings.
Finally, our longhaired (angora) satin doe June, who is a brindle tan, _may_ be bred to Dr. Worm as well, although we never saw a successful mating between the two. 
All of the babies are expected by the middle of the month! We are keeping a close eye on our ladies, but what we can't see is what the babies will look like... 
What do you think will be the result of each crossing? The lineage of our mice is unknown, and these are first time litters for these girls. 
And just to make it fun, any guesses on birth dates and size of litters?

Whoever guesses dates, size, and/or color correctly will receive their pick of litter (1-2 pups) within driving distance, of course  
edit: or you can just guess for fun.... taking a mouse isn't mandatory 

My guesses:
JM: 8 pups, born Monday the 13th. Colors: ?
Jitterbug: 5 pups, born Wednesday the 15th. Colors: ?
June: 3 pups, born Wednesday the 15th. Colors: ?

Can't wait to see your guesses!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Lots of brindles


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Great initials (JM is also my registered prefix with the AFRMA and ECMA).


----------



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

@Jack Garcia: Haha that's awesome!!! Nice black mice btw 

Ok and I know brindle is dominant... but I won't end up with just a bunch of self brindles will I?


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

It will depend on what they all carry, but you will usually get a few others colors in there as well.
I bred an unmarked brindle to a vari doe and got, black self, vari and brindles
I bred the same buck back to a banded doe and got self, brindle and banded.
I bred brindle to self and got brindle and self.


----------



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

Hmmm... interesting. I love black mice  Tan is also a pretty dominant trait, correct? What about fox? Maybe some more brindle tans in the mix.... I'm hoping for some black tans. I love those. 
And surprises  Which is why I can't wait!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

you should get some tans or foxes as well. But it may be hard to tell if they are brindle tans/foxes though. I have several brindles with tan & white bellies that arent foxes/tans, they just lack the stripes on their belly.


----------

